# Extreme pregnancies on Discovery Home & Health (Sky)



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi 
I discovered this show at the weekend and it is so inspiring - it tells the stories of women who defy the odds and become pregnant. One woman managed it even though she had had both her tubes removed after 2 ectopics and a woman who had to go to surrogacy and actually years later became so fertile that she became a surrogate.

I felt so uplifted aftewards I thought you all might need the boost.

This website tells you all.

http://www.homeandhealthtv.co.uk/hh_site/ontvArticle.jsp?ontv_article_id=95&site=uk

Hope it helps 

Apparition

/links


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jayne and Mark 
Jane is the only woman in the county to have used a surrogate and then went on to be a surrogate mother herself. 

Jayne mentioned in this programme posts on the surrogacy section of FF.

She really is a wonderful person - she is also one of the nicest people you could wish to meet. I am also very privileged to know the lady who was her surrogate and they are both inspirational people  

T xx


----------



## lisa1 (May 29, 2007)

Hallo

I record this every night at 9pm and I find this really interesting, and watch it at the weekend in the peace and quiet.....

It just makes you feel that its not just you having problems there are lots of people out there !!!!

regards

Lisa


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for posting this.  I watched it last night for the first time, wonderful program.

Bev x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just wanted to bump this up because the next episode on tonight is Jayne and Marks story and it is always a tear jerker ;( 

T xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I think this programme is amazing... so many fab and heartbreaking stories!!!


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Just thought I'd let you all know that my story was on this the other night, i'm sure it will be repeated soon  

Lee x


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Wish this was on at a better time of the day ...  It sounds really interesting.  Thanks for posting.

xx


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

I've set the SKY+ with a series link for this. Can sit down with DW some time and go through them all. SKY+ is great for this type of thing, especially the progs late at night / early morning.

MP


----------



## claire200 (Jun 22, 2007)

I watched this this morning (nightshift this week) was really lovely to see some people do have success stories.


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen the satellite prog with the couple who have IVF and have two embryos put back and both implant and then divide in two so they end up with two sets of twins?!


----------

